# growing out of car seat- time to switch to a booster? Recommendations please



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

My son is 3 1/2, 39.5" and 39 lbs.

They had a car seat check at his preschool and said he is almost out of the seat he is in. He has the Cosco Scenera in my husband's car, which is the one he is almost out of. The height limit is 43" but the weight limit is 40 lbs on the Scenera.

I looked at booster seats tonight and was planning on getting one that had a 5-point harness but the ones I saw tonight said you can only use the harness until 40 lbs and then you can only use the seat as a belt positioning booster.

In my car he is in a Britax Marathon so he has more time in that seat. The limits are 49" and 65 lbs.

What would you recommend?


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd get a Graco Nautilus. You can use the harness to 65 lbs. and then use it as a booster.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What is your budget? The cheapest seat that would be appropriate is the Evenflo Maestro, which is $80. After that is the Generations 65, and the Graco Nautilus.

A booster (true booster, without a harness) is not an appropriate choice for a 3 year old.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

And check his shoulders in both seats. If they are above the top slots then he can't ride in that seat anymore, regardless of weight.

The maestro is a good low-cost choice if your budget is limited, but you will have to buy another booster later. The nautilus or frontier would be the last seat you'd need to buy in theory.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

The Maestro only goes up to 50 lbs in the 5 point harness.

I think I might go with the Britax Frontier if I can get my husband on board. He'll use it for the next 4-5 years or longer so the investment seems worth it. The law is 8 years or 80 lbs here.

We are heading out to check out more seats now, I'll look at the Graco Nautilus too.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

Just have to say I'm really impressed that a preschool does carseat checks!

We tried a Nautilus, but had a couple of issues with it. Now have a Maestro and LOVE it! My dd is roughly the size of your son and I suspect that the 50lb limit will keep her harnessed for another year or two. We also just took it on a trip and it was very light and easy to travel with. We got it for $62 with the expectation that it would be worth it even if we ended up using it only for travel and buying a frontier for the car-- but we all like it so much that we're not going to bother with the frontier unless we get to a point where this isn't meeting our needs. I just wanted to throw it out there that is a really nice, light, comfortable, and easy to use seat. Happy hunting to you!


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

It is totally awesome that your preschool does seat checks.

My enormous ds was in a belt positioning booster from the time he was three, and he has lived to tell the tale (6 y.o. next month!). That said, if you find a 5-point harness that will fit your son for more than a microsecond at both the shoulders and the crotch, I say go for it. The range of larger seats available now is considerably greater than it was just three years ago - hurrah!

But in the interest of full disclosure, my all-around safety choice for my almost-4 y.o. and the almost 6 y.o. is the Graco TurboBooster. I can trust everybody in my family to install and use them correctly, every time. When I moved dd from a Radian to a TurboBooster last week and handed down the Radian to my 20 m.o. nephew, I breathed a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smithie* 

But in the interest of full disclosure, my all-around safety choice for my almost-4 y.o. and the almost 6 y.o. is the Graco TurboBooster. I can trust everybody in my family to install and use them correctly, every time.

A booster is not an appropriate choice for a 3 year old.


----------



## BestMother (Apr 14, 2010)

Just make sure that your son wears his seat belt when he is in the car , bcox SAFETY comes first.......


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It would be safer for a 3yo to be in a harnessed seat, not a booster with a seatbelt.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

The police came to his school and did a car-seat check in the parking lot. They weighted and measured the kids and looked at the installation of the seats. My husband was very proud to have a properly installed car seat.

The shopping did not go well, we lasted oh 5 minutes in Babies-R-Us looking at car seats before we had to leave. My son ended up taking a 3 hour nap when we got home and he rarely naps at home now. But they did have all the car seats recommended so when I go back I can actually look at them and compare.

As far as putting him in a basic booster (without a harness) it appears to be illegal here. It says 4 years and 40 lbs.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

In the interest of accuracy, New Jersey state law seems to require that a safety seat be used in accordance with manufacturer's instructions, so a highbacked booster would be legal for your son. It still wouldn't be a good idea, IMO.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

The Nautilus is working out really well for us.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

We bought a Britax Frontier today.

We looked at the Nautilus and were concerned about the placement of the buckle and also about the width and inability to move the cup holder/armrest.

My husband also said he's been really happy with our Marathon (that is in my car) and that the Frontier matched his car (black and tan). So hey if that is what convinced him, I'll go with it.

NJ Child Passenger Safety Law:"Once children outgrow their forward-facing seats (usually no younger than age 4 and when they weigh at least 40 pounds), they should ride in a booster seat, in the back seat, until the vehicle seat belts fit properly."

I guess I just skimmed it and saw the 4 and 40 pounds part.

Thanks for your help, glad to have the car seat questions settled for a few months. I'll probably have more questions when the new baby comes in the fall. Our son will be 4 then and he'll be riding in the Marathon in my car, the Frontier in my husband's car. The car seats we have that will be available will be a Graco Safe Seat and the Cosco Scenera. So I don't know what arrangement of car seats will make the most sense or if we will still keep car seats in both cars at that point. My husband's car is the car we take on any long trips. The longest ride my son will probably take in my car is the occasional trip to my parents' house which is about 1.5 hours away, most of the time it is around town driving.


----------

